# Shot in the dark here but...



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Obviously a shot in the dark here but just got offered a new account that I would hate to pass up as the money is great, but would deffinately need a skid steer to help there. Obviously almost ever major rental co. has been booked solid since july. Anyone know of anyone in the NJ area that would have any skids available for snow lease? I found one dealer but theyre looking for 10gs for 3 months, which at that right Im better off buying a new machine


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hell, look in craigslist... you should easily be able to find one for 10-15K..... they're very handy to have around even int he summer months..... just found one in maine 2001 bobcat for 10.5k......


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*equipment etc.*



DirtyJerzey;1142650 said:


> Obviously a shot in the dark here but just got offered a new account that I would hate to pass up as the money is great, but would deffinately need a skid steer to help there. Obviously almost ever major rental co. has been booked solid since july. Anyone know of anyone in the NJ area that would have any skids available for snow lease? I found one dealer but theyre looking for 10gs for 3 months, which at that right Im better off buying a new machine


" You might as well start prowling the following:

www.IronPlanet.com
www.tractorhouse.com
www.farmauctions.com
www.agweekly.com
www.tractorbynet.com 
www.municipalauctions.com

It all depends on how far you are willing to travel 
as good used equipment is always available

You will find a good used or new 4 wheel drive tractor
with a loader much faster along with a back blade and
snow blower.

A lot of Kubota dealers for example have late model iron that 
remains unsold.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want a skid get a skid. 4wheel drive farm tractors can kick A$$ but they are not a skid.
If rental rates are that high buy one for sure. Make sure to get a cab and a 2speed.... I can not stress the 2speed part enough.
Robert


----------



## roccon31 (Nov 16, 2010)

i hear ya on the rental rates. i got a quote several months ago for a winter rental NOT for snow, but for a job i had, and they wanted 3k/month.

i decided to buy one instead.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

not sure what rought i want to go... I can easily pay for the a new/used skid with the snow money from this one account, plus its a 3yr deal, though skids would only be used during landscaping season more a less just because I have it. If I buy new Im basically working this account for free for the first 2yrs, if I go used Im making like driver/sub contractor money. Rental would be great but not at 10k for the winter that is just insane. thanks for the input so far guys


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get a very nice reliable used skid for under 20k. Once you have a skid you will find uses for it you never know you had.
Robert


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Look further away for a 6 month lease at a reasonable price and go pick it up.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Go to a place that sells used heavy equipment, they almost always rent out what they have for sale.

I pay $800 a month for our skid rentals in the winter here.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check with the different dealers, I know right now the local Cat dealer is running Zero % for 5 years on new machines. Maybe the other dealer are running the same thing. Even check out Ebay, lately I have seen some late model machines on there in New York and New Jersey that are about the same as you can rent them for. Like Robert said get a 2 speed with enclosed cab and heat.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Through my connections with United Rentals they found me 2 used machines... First one isnt really worth talking about but the 2nd was an 05 or 06 John Deere 325 cab/heat/ac 12XX hours 74hp machine. I went and checked it out today with a buddy of mine and they let us drive it, move dirt, inspect the crap out of it etc... Mechanically it seemed great, cosmetically just scratched but nothing bad, typicall rental machine look. I got every service record for the machine back to 07 and it has the same steel fab shop as the renter on all of the invoices. The machine was deffinately used, as there were 3-4 damages costing 4-6k each. The biggest 2 were that someone backed into a pole and damaged the rear/top/and side engine covers, and caused a leak in the radiator and cooling system. All the engine covers were replaced and a whole new cooling system, radiator alternator, etc... were all replaced as well. This accident was about 4 months ago. The other major one was that they had broke one of the lift arms on the bucket and bent the other.These were all also replaced and this was about 6 months ago. Other than that it just looked like small repairs such as wipers, tires, services, etc... Price is 16k which Im sure I can lower a little bit. Would you guys think this would be a good buy or because of the damages stay far away from it? The machine also comes with a 6 month warranty


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I know new holland had a lease deal last year were you could lease year round and only pay on it during winter months 6 on 6 off and was around 800 depending on credit, dont remember hr limit but may be worth checking into programs like that.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*skid loader etc.*

I dont honestly know if I would pursue this unit or another unit, with the zero percent options offered by Kubota for new machines with full warranties and extended coverage and full coverage Kubota Insurance that covers fire, theft, equipment damage to the machine-like trees falling on them as well as being hit by other vehicles.

Just using the BX2660 as an example you could buy a loader and a good rear mounted Pronovost Puma 54 inch snow blower or wider Group 1 Pronovost rear mounted blower move a gear slower.

You could save up for or purchase a Lauren Eclipse model cab which is a top of the line cab built in Quebec and is the factory cab for kubota.

The available Kubota M8540 with the Lauren Eclipse cabin with tracks is a low profile, low ground pressure machine that can be mounted with R4's as standard, or turf tires, and has steel or rubber tracks and can also have a front end loader installed as an available option.

The M8540's cab has plenty of glass for visibility and The Kubota M8540 will handle a larger rear mounted snow blower. The road speed for the M8540 with tracks is 13 miles per hour.

The BX2660 and the M8540 will have higher ground clearance as well so thats something to consider as I have found that rubber tired skid loaders do poorly in wet ground whenever I have rented them to use where tracked machine justs floats along doing work.

I have never had good luck with used machinery, and I am not trying to spend your money, I simply want you to suceed. with

With what little money you will spend on extended warranties and Kubota Insurance it gives you piece of mind over the life of a Kubota loan at zero percent.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

When you buy new you know what your getting. Slightly used is good also. We have a JD 320 skid and it was 34k new 6 years ago. It seemed like alot of money at the time but now it's payed for and it's going into it's 7 th season. I know it's been service well and it should be a good machine for some time to come. Also I see guys buying new skids with tons of options which are nice but a bare bines skid will make you the same money. A 2 speed skid is also way better but depending on the job you have a single speed may be able to get it done in ample time and if it's staying on that site all winter it doesn't matter if you save a 1/2 hour. Food for thought.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

While i'm looking to buy another machine i have also posted an ad on craigslist to rent someones machine that might otherwise sit all winter.. i don't have to have a cab on this one because it's just for loading salt so i probably have a broader base to choose from than you might but it won't cost you anything to post and see what comes up
steve


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Leon, do you ever actually read the original post, or do you just randomly pick posts to C&P your retoric???????????


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

jomama45;1146171 said:


> Leon, do you ever actually read the original post, or do you just randomly pick posts to C&P your retoric???????????


Reading the original post takes time LOL.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DirtyJerzey;1145772 said:


> Through my connections with United Rentals they found me 2 used machines... First one isnt really worth talking about but the 2nd was an 05 or 06 John Deere 325 cab/heat/ac 12XX hours 74hp machine. I went and checked it out today with a buddy of mine and they let us drive it, move dirt, inspect the crap out of it etc... Mechanically it seemed great, cosmetically just scratched but nothing bad, typicall rental machine look. I got every service record for the machine back to 07 and it has the same steel fab shop as the renter on all of the invoices. The machine was deffinately used, as there were 3-4 damages costing 4-6k each. The biggest 2 were that someone backed into a pole and damaged the rear/top/and side engine covers, and caused a leak in the radiator and cooling system. All the engine covers were replaced and a whole new cooling system, radiator alternator, etc... were all replaced as well. This accident was about 4 months ago. The other major one was that they had broke one of the lift arms on the bucket and bent the other.These were all also replaced and this was about 6 months ago. Other than that it just looked like small repairs such as wipers, tires, services, etc... Price is 16k which Im sure I can lower a little bit. Would you guys think this would be a good buy or because of the damages stay far away from it? The machine also comes with a 6 month warranty


Sounds very sketchy, so "no" on that machine, JMO

I would seriouly consider new, if your situation is what I'm taking it as. Lots of good deals on new equip. right now.



jomama45;1146171 said:


> Leon, do you ever actually read the original post, or do you just randomly pick posts to C&P your retoric???????????


His fixation with Kubota makes my Bobcat fetish look lame:laughing:



rob_cook2001;1142797 said:


> If you want a skid get a skid. 4wheel drive farm tractors can kick A$$ but they are not a skid.
> If rental rates are that high buy one for sure. Make sure to get a cab and a 2speed.... I can not stress the 2speed part enough.
> Robert


X's 2!!!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*machinery etc.*



jomama45;1146171 said:


> Leon, do you ever actually read the original post, or do you just randomly pick posts to C&P your retoric???????????


I read the posting and I offered an "Opinion" simply based on my past experience. I do not radomly pick posts to comment on.

I have nothing to gain by visiting the forum nor do I try to take advantage and pursue some form of financial gain by adding a comment from either a machinery maintenance perspective or the use of Halite and other deicing chemicals and I do not add "Rhetoric" in my comments or suggestions on the forum nor do I have the financial interest in the desire to do so. I am sorry if you think my comments are simply Rhetoric.

I have repaired and maintained Duetz and Kubota engine power and Kubota transmissions in my previous employment and have found them to be excellent power plants and simply stated my opinion about them. The Kubota tractors assembled in the Japanese home land are an entirely different animal in quality; which is not say the Kubotas with the Lauren Eclipse model cabs are are slouches either but any exported brand has its problems with quality control issues as well as performance in some cases if the quality control is either absent or poor.

The Kubota engines and transmissions are built by Kubota and imported here to be assembled with outsourced U.S.A. or other country of origin components by Kubota USA and like anything else the machinery is built around the engine and transmission

My comments about snow blowers in general are from both an end users perspective and in maintaining machinery with gear drives and belt drives. The belt driven larger snow blowers are burdened with the weakest link being the drive belts, which in no way infers that they are inferior by any means. The V belt drive itself is simply a method of power transmission and there is nothing wrong with it. The issue that is the canary in the coal mine is one of machinery cost to the end user and the marketplace whre thses machines are offered for sale.

I have mentioned the BCS, Ferrari, and Grillo two wheel tractors in passing only as examples of an all season power unit which can be used for other tasks the year round and in which the two wheel tractors are and have been very well suited for snow removal as they have a very low power transmission loss to operate single and two stage blowers and rotary brooms when conditions warrant the use of brooms.

If I offended you, it was never ment to be an offense, I again offer an apology.

My comments are simply comments; I simply want everyone here to succeed in business for themselves and work safely, spend thier working capital wisely, be a friend and advocate to your ALL your customers and openly tell them when they are making a mistake and explain why and be honest about it.

MY having grown up in a family owned retail business comes down to service, honesty and offering good value and being willing to lose sale, rather than lose a customer.

Some customers are totally dependent on price and seek out the service that will cost them less and sometimes they find bargains in services rendered and often they end up on the short end of things which increases their collective liability with slip and fall accidents and generaly unsafe conditions for pedestrians which must be managed and properly maintained.

I mention sand as a viable option for traction and pedestrian areas simply as a way to save money for the contractor and the property owner.

Yes Sand is messy and a nuisance in some circles and the customers do not want it and they want salt and IT's Magical properties simply from the customers potential liabilities due to the potential for slip and fall injuries and having to pay for liability claims through insurance premiums or damage awards granted by the court system with the right to sue for damages incurred by the injured party.

The use of salt and othe chemical deiciers is warranted in some cases BUT in the beginning we only had sand, pumice grit and plows and shovels.The snow blower came in to its own in the early 1950's as method of snow removal and has earned its place.

I am genuinely sorry the "Low Ballers" are affecting this business but the issues are always there and will not go away. The other issue witrh Management companies seeking sub contractors is another thing that will not go away and will ALWAYS always be dependent on the present value of the dollar, and how much they are willing to offer and how much they canvas looking for sub contractors, within which in some ways is good for those that have good relationships with the "Property Management Companies" they work for, and what "they as subcontractors" think is bad in many other cases, as they-the Property Management Companies are looking to find the least expensive snow removal or other service in the territories they engage in a retail management business in which have been discussed here.

The issue with this business is that it is seasonal and the bagged deicers are a very high profit item for the mines that pack it and in other instances the deicing chemicals are byproducts of mineral extraction.

I only became a member of this forum as it related to my past work experience with Halite, rail, tracked and trackless machinery.

I have previously suggested forming buying cooperatives simply to gain leverage in purchasing power for its members which is something that is well managed by many cooperatives as the force in numbers translates to huge financial advantage for the co-op member.

If snow removal continues in its current form the small contractor may be forced out of existance and any cooperative advantages will be lost-

The Halite business alone is an annual Billion U.S. dollar business not including trickle down from suppliers of parts, services and machinery of rmining alone and the 10,000 or so jobs directly or indirectly affected by Halite and its mining with deep mined rock salt or solar salt harvested and used for deicing.

Bagged Halite is simply a gravy train extremely high income seasonal product issue for the mines that pack it as it is simply taken off the Bulk Halite salt that is directly hoisted out of the mine when the trucks come for loads of bagged salt and or sent to stockpiles and or the distributor in bulk or bagged by the hopper rail car or via box car loads.

One case in point for cooperatives is the Salt Institute as a prime example in which the Salt Institute was formed by its charter members to control workmans compensation costs. The marketing of salt in various forms simply became a coat tail issue and of huge benefit to the salt producer packers for the $3,000.00 dollar annual membership fee which is an old price.

If you feel that I should be removed as forum member please forward your comments to the forum administrators and ask that I should no longer be allowed to be post on the forum and I will go on to other issues in my life.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Buy a skid, you will find many uses for it in the future. 2 speed pretty much a must.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Leon!!! Have you ever heard of the KISS method of presenting your thoughts,Keep It Short Simpleton. I won't even take the time to read your post it's way too long.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

as a rule i would never buy an ex rental unless the price warrented it.Like 30% of market value for a comparable. Used an abused it is with that much repeated damage. Sounds like it has been put through the proverbial grinder. Other symptoms of this type of abuse (metal fatigue, engine and hydro systems) may not even be visible yet. Although i can be considered a bobcataholic New Holland has a great deal on winter leases this season.
Yes Leon is quite right in the statement that kubota is a great brand. Combine their diesels with the versatality of a great skid steer and viola.... you have a bobcat.


----------

